# Earth quake in Washington DA / Virginia area



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Just seen this on the news big 5.9 hit on the east coast not really where you expect to hear an earthquake hit. Hope any of you over there are ok they didnt say much on the blurb they just put on said damage reports were just comming in. Anyone and there dogs effected by it on here?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I didnt feel it I was on the way to work. Kinda bummed cause everyone was taking about it lol

I did get a picture of a building that fell into another one. It was a few blocks away form my job and was still evacuated, and I am wicked far from VA, lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats a cool building i love the older ones. I have a friend who was right in the heart of it said he was just waking up and was pretty out of it lol , he had just watched 2012 this morning and woke up thinking it was some terrorist thing or something was freaking out said he was ready to jump out the window lol good thing he came to his senses b4 that lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

oh noooo that's totally scary!!! I could not imagine and would totally think the world was ending if I had just watched the movie... Yeah Boston is filled with old buildings, so surprised this one is the only tilted one. I love old building too, didn't realize how young Boston's were til I went to Europe and saw like 1090 BC stamped on some, lol. I thought the 1600's was old...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea it's odd that it struck the east coast. These faults are relatively inactive but anything is possible. Crap it's still a fault. It's tremors were felt up my way as far as MA and RI (our bordering states)


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Crazy stuff! Makes you wonder...what else is around the corner :\


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

When I saw WA, I was like...I didn't feel anything....Then I realised it was East coast not West coast.

Still..A lot of that stuff has been going down lately. Makes you wonder.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Boston is on a HUGE fault line, its gonna hit one day, no doubt about it. Who knows if it will be in my lifetime, but its coming!! lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The only natural disaster we have are dormant volcano's, If those pop off we are far enough to get away. would never want to live on the east or west coast, hurricanes, tornado's, and earth quakes scare the crap out of!

That is cool you got a picture of that building touching the other one.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I think someones lawn chair fell over here in NC... lol.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

I live in KY and everyone felt it , a court house foundation cracked near by .
And we are only an hour an a half - two hours away from virginia . never had anything like that happen close to us that I know of , pretty crazy though .


----------

